
Knuth: Computer Programming as an Art - apu
http://www.paulgraham.com/knuth.html
======
ptn
Right up to this part: " On the other hand, I have been working for more than
12 years on a series of books called 'The Art of Computer Programming.' " I
actually thought I was reading something from pg. Your writing style is very
much alike.

